# a few pics from this weekend



## marc (May 21, 2004)

1-1 on sunday, 1-1(and one maybe) this morning...


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Where were the pics taken? Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*We saw that...*

Pretty encouraging thing to see first thing in the morning. Thanks for leaving some for us...


----------



## fstewart06 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice pics. We jumped 4 on Sunday but only landed one.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Brent said:


> Pretty encouraging thing to see first thing in the morning. Thanks for leaving some for us...


We would have stayed out to get some more, but it was a bit sporty for my little boat. Thanks for the pic. Glad yall got on some fish.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Great Pics! how big is your "little" boat? Going to give Tarpon fishing a try next year on calm days. Been researching over the past few years and fishng with a guide taking mental notes. Eager to give it a whirl


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Its a 24 fishmaster. You should try and fish the tournaments next year. Its alot of fun and you can learn a lot fishing around those guys.


----------

